# Furafinity throughout the ages...



## freder (Aug 30, 2008)

...Or at least years

2005
http://web.archive.org/web/20050131031737/http://www.furaffinity.net/


2006
http://web.archive.org/web/20060103174502/http://www.furaffinity.net/


2007
http://web.archive.org/web/20070102221454/http://www.furaffinity.net/

Hard to believe how much the style has changed


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 30, 2008)

It's like a trip down memory la--*503 Error*.

If you believe you are seeing this warning in error please press F5 to refresh Dragoneer's comment.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow...

Who remembers when FA had the weird green grid thing in the background? It was kind of like Side7.


----------



## Zentio (Aug 30, 2008)

Weird, I joined in 06 but I don't remember that layout ._.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 30, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> Weird, I joined in 06 but I don't remember that layout ._.


Same here, but I joined toward the end of '06, and I think that version of the site was dropped earlier in the year.


----------



## SFox (Aug 31, 2008)

Only 3 years old...
I've become so used to FA that it feels like it's always been there.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 31, 2008)

So is *that* what the mythical "search" looked like . . . .


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

Heh, I remember the search feature. Good times, good times.

I don't think that I was even legally old enough to look at porn, then. 8)


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 31, 2008)

2005 - Fa looks really basic
2006 - Getting Better (The Might Search Engine)
2007 - Same old same old (The death of the search engine)
2008 - Current version... 

Well FA has changed one hell of a lot over the years, i've only been able to see up until now the 2007/2008 version....

now i can see how it has grown....


----------



## Strawkitty (Aug 31, 2008)

The 'nobody upload anything' cracked me up. Oh wow I actually remembered that and the trolling on the frontpage notices since you could post comments there and we didn't have a forum for trolls to mull around in.


----------



## yak (Aug 31, 2008)

*FurAffinity: DON'T TRY TO UPLOAD ANYTHING *


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Heh, I remember the search feature. Good times, good times.
> 
> I don't think that I was even legally old enough to look at porn, then. 8)



Prepare to be retroactively permabanned! peyu! peyu!


I don't recall those layouts. I guess I'm still fresh meat. Did the one for 2006 automatically open #furaffinity in irc? Cus somehow that just happened.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, 2005 I was like 16 or 17. I'm such a bad kid. <3


----------



## freder (Aug 31, 2008)

I found more!

five thousand users! no way!
http://web.archive.org/web/20050406065319/http://www.furaffinity.net/

you don't say...
http://web.archive.org/web/20050628012641/http://www.furaffinity.net/

do it!... do it noooww!
http://web.archive.org/web/20050718013039/http://www.furaffinity.net/


----------



## Firehazard (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah, the original FurAffinity.  So young, so naive... so utterly full of fail.  I think what prompted me to finally join (in 2006) was that even people on CYD were admitting it had become basically stable at that point.

That search was so handy though.  Took me exactly to what I was looking for with no hunting through pages of "close matches."  I think I was just easily impressed because dA's had been dead since I joined _it_, a whole year earlier.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2008)

And now dA is rich and they can afford to offer their userbase nice things.


----------



## Keto BlueKanine (Sep 1, 2008)

Hahahaha that's awesome.

Someone seriously need to write an awesome and concise book, complete with pictures and stats, of all the 'major' events that have gone on with FA. It'd be an interesting and even funny compilation, as well as show how much the site and community has grown.

Everything from meme's out of control, crashes, site-wide dramas, how it has probably helped populate the fandom in general, all the competing sites back in the day (lawl, y gallery and sheezy), etc....

Seriously. Someone do it. PDF it. Then some important FA people can sign it to make it look official.


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 2, 2008)

up until very recently i was writing a story about fa bein down for  a large time and then scrapped it, i might do a story like this, here is the journal with requests for notes about fa's past.
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/448448/

* All contributors will be credited *


----------



## Magnus (Sep 2, 2008)

say... isn't about time FA gets a nice looking layout .-.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 2, 2008)

Keto BlueKanine said:


> Everything from meme's out of control...


...and apostrophes, too....


----------



## Eevee (Sep 2, 2008)

Magnus said:


> say... isn't about time FA gets a nice looking layout .-.


open to suggestions


----------



## Firehazard (Sep 2, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> ...and apostrophes, too....



Hi. I'm regular Strong Bad.  If you or someone you love is an anonymous apostrophe flinger, please call our hot-free number.  Or give them a charley horse right away.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah, 2006, good times, then it all went to Hell and has never returned.


----------

